# Dentist in the process of immigration



## Sowmya22 (Mar 12, 2016)

Hello,

I am Sowmya Arora, from India. I am planning to move to Australia and work aas a dentist, and I would like to know the scope of dentistry and job availability in australia, how is the income for dentists...specially in perth region. any kind of guidance will be appreciated.
Thankyou.


----------

